# Punch Card



## lonitad20 (Mar 18, 2011)

Where do I go to find punch cards with patterns already on them for my SK155. Also, how do I transfer a pattern onto a punch card?
I will hopefully have my SK155 back tog by next week. I fell off a ladder and pulled the tendons and muscles in my back and am laid up right now.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Email [email protected], who will obviously give you an USA contact, if available. To transfer a pattern you will need a supply of blank cards or a punchcard roll, and a special punch, widely available from general KM suppliers. Google will probably supply a list for you if you don't know one. Once you've got those items the process is obvious, easy and a bit tedious, but you'll likely to be inspired to design some for yourself. Sympathy with your poor back - hope you're soon up and about again.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I found some on eBay. There is a youtube video on making them yourself. Google the info. onmaking them. i saw somewhere but can't remember where that you can use a 24 St. card and it will read every other row.Not sure about that. Watch videos while you are laid up. Feel better.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

lonitad20 said:


> Where do I go to find punch cards with patterns already on them for my SK155. Also, how do I transfer a pattern onto a punch card?
> I will hopefully have my SK155 back tog by next week. I fell off a ladder and pulled the tendons and muscles in my back and am laid up right now.


Your local Silver Reed dealer can get them for you
To transfer your pattern to a punch card. you need a puncher
That can be purchased through a dealer. or ebay.
sk155 is a 12 st pattern repeat. There are many 12 st repeat patterns available.
But you will probably need to punch the card


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi there, what you're looking for is here

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php

Scroll down and check the Chunky Punchcard Manual
they're 12 st patterns.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a Singer 155 and find it hard to find 12 patterns for it. I'll watch to see if someone else tells you a source.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Meant a 12 stitch pattern and the above Brother chunky patterns are 24 stitch.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't do it now, but I will look and see what I have.
My machine came with no patterns, but I found some in a package of miscellaneous puchcards I got from eBay.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

laurelk. said:


> I have a Singer 155 and find it hard to find 12 patterns for it. I'll watch to see if someone else tells you a source.
> Laurelk in S. CA


If you can find the brother volum 5 pattern book. There are lots of patterns in it. You do need to punch your own card. The empty cards are available from any silver Reed dealer


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I might be wrong, but I think the Brother chunky is 24 stitch, while Studio/Silver Reed 155 is 12 stitch. I've got one.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You are correct. I checked and the #5 volume is for 24 stitch.You need 12 stitch.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

laurelk. said:


> I might be wrong, but I think the Brother chunky is 24 stitch, while Studio/Silver Reed 155 is 12 stitch. I've got one.
> Laurelk in S. CA


 yes the 155 is 12 st and the brother 260 is 24 st.
even so The Brother Volum 5 book has many 12 st. pattens in it.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

The Bedford Knitting Machine Company (think that's right) in UK have just about everything. I've bought patterns for my 24 st to save having patttern sheets I'd never use. Their shop is also on ebay, where I found it. You can still get rolls of punchcard plastic on ebay if you look.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Didn't anyone look? This PDF is listed under Brother but they are ALL 12 Stitch Patterns...Open the Link I sent above and scroll way down to the Bulky Stitch Patterns publication


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally found it. I was looking at the Brother manuals. Looks great. Now I need to get more blank cards, 12 stitch ones, I've tried doing the every other on the 24, too complicated.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It is on a full page of Brother mags/pubs, you find it by clicking on the Brother link select Brother Manuals and scroll to the bottom of the page where you find the Bulky Stitch Patterns book


----------



## lonitad20 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes I did look and Thank You!


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Most patterns will transfer for SK155 but when punching out the pattern only use every other hole across the card, so you may have to resort to 12 stitch patterns. Takes a bit of time to punch out but it can be done. I have been unable to find ready punched cards. If the pattern "doesn't work" turn the card around to see if the machine then reads the pattern. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## berit (Sep 6, 2015)

I am looking for a dinosaur pattern not more than 15 - 20 rows high - and 20 - 22 stitches wide - - for a punch card
thank you
berit


----------

